# What a fantastic apple peeler!



## Horseyrider (Aug 8, 2010)

This is the best apple peeler EVAH!!!










From Amazon, just $16! And it doesn't gouge the apples AT ALL! :thumb:

Anyone else have one of these?

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000X9EQ7Q/ref=oh_details_o01_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

No, but I'm gonna get one! Thanks for posting this!


----------



## Marilyn (Aug 2, 2006)

I have the metal one by White Mountain and was never happy with the results. It's looking for a buyer


----------



## Kristinemomof3 (Sep 17, 2012)

My friend has a similar one and it works better on peaches than apples.


----------



## Horseyrider (Aug 8, 2010)

Kristinemomof3 said:


> My friend has a similar one and it works better on peaches than apples.


Really??! Woohoo!!! I can't imagine putting up peaches without that pot of boiling water that turns blue and gets fuzzy! I'll have to try that next year, as it's ability to peel apples is astonishing! 

Thanks for the idea, I so appreciate it!


----------



## mpennington (Dec 15, 2012)

Works well on potatoes also.

Sent from my BNTV600 using Homesteading Today mobile app


----------



## Osiris (Jun 9, 2010)

This one's only $14

http://www.wayfair.com/Trademark-Gl...-Peeler-Peels-in-Seconds-82-AP24-TMK4366.html

Looks similar


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

I have a White Mountain peeler (with the flat metal loop as a peeler), and LOVE it. Marylin, did you know the loop can be sharpened easily with a round knife rasp/stone thingy, and that it can be adjusted in and out? That will help a great deal! 

Any softness in the fruit and it will skip, however.


----------

